# hay ride accident



## fireman1501 (Oct 15, 2010)

Need prayer for about 11 people and families in douglas ga . We had a car hit a hayride trailor at a local church festival. at this time there is no fitality but some pretty critical.


----------



## david w. (Oct 15, 2010)

sent up there.


----------



## SGADawg (Oct 15, 2010)

I saw on another forum (douglas topix) that 2 have been life-flighted to Savannah. I am out of town and have no other info. Please keep this thread updated. 

Praying for all involved.


----------



## ronpasley (Oct 16, 2010)

prayer sent for all


----------



## georgia357 (Oct 16, 2010)

That is some real sad news.  Prayers sent for all.


----------



## SGADawg (Oct 16, 2010)

Report is that 2 adults seriously hurt and life-flighted to Savannah. Up to 5 kids hospitalized. 

Please keep praying.


----------



## Sargent (Oct 16, 2010)

man, that's awful... prayers sent.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Oct 18, 2010)

Prayers sent.

Brian1


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 18, 2010)

My Prayers are added as well.


----------



## MTMiller (Oct 18, 2010)

unfortunate accident.  I pray for those injured and the driver.


----------



## Sic 'Em (Oct 18, 2010)

Wow, that's horrible.  Prayers sent.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 19, 2010)

Prayers sent for all involved.


----------

